# Which member conducted trolling motor prop tests a few years back?



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I searched but could not find that thread where a member used various other props on a trolling motor.

I'm thinking about building a fishing kayak that I want to have a trolling motor on but would like to have more speed than a normal TM prop would give.

Regards,
Jim


----------

